

What Einstein Figured Out About Software Architecture - quixey
http://blog.quixey.com/2012/11/29/what-einstein-figured-out-about-software-architecture/

======
fiddlemath
I understand and endorse the idea here.

It seems, though, that there must be some important distinction between
"action at a distance" in physics, and "action at a distance" in software,
that's being passed up.

In particular, "distance" in software is surely a function of "distance in
mental space", rather than simply the number of lexical-scope boundaries
crossed, or the specific number of containing modules. Do we have some way of
formalizing this intuition of "distance", such that we could actually use it
as a design measure?

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Is there anything here that offers more insight than keeping your DB in the
same datacenter as your app servers?

~~~
fiddlemath
er, yes. "Locality" here doesn't mean keeping everything in the same place,
physically - it's talking about keeping causes in the same modules as their
effects. Different "space" entirely.

